# What are other florida hunters running?



## magnumman357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Me and the guys i hunt with hunt eith BMC or BMC catahoula cross. With some pits on occasion for catch dogs. All our dogs are running catch dogs and any of them will find and stop it's owne pig alone for the most part. Although lately all these hogs have been wearing nikes and we have lost a few big beasts that 1 couldn't stop alone before the others got to it. Mine is about a 40 lb merle catahoula/ bmc mix. I'm trying to figure out what i want to breed her with next cycle. I would like some pups with some more size but not to thick to get to overheated or to slow it down to much. would love to see other guys crosses.
here's my girl, need to take a better pic


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 15, 2011)

Just how big of a pig will that dog hold by itself?


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 15, 2011)

She will hold a 150 lb pig alone,when she grabs you need a break stick or a foot to break her loose, of course that depends on the pig. I've seen some really nasty 100 lb pig then some lazy 200 lbers. Also it's not a good pic it makes her look tiny. She's muscled up and filled out more. She was 8 months old there and caught a 75-100 lber alone in that pic.


----------



## rivercritter (Aug 15, 2011)

iv got some pitt bmc crosses im raisein now im hopin they do well theyll be 50lb dogs


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are some pics now that she's a few months older and filled out. She's an awesome little hunter, silent on track except for a couple quick chops to get ours or the hogs attention when she's on one.


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 17, 2011)

> iv got some pitt bmc crosses im raisein now im hopin they do well theyll be 50lb dogs



pit bmc sounds like a good cross, spoke to a guy with a razor's edge pit that offered it for stud with her and his dog looks jacked. Looks like the arnold swartsnegger of dogs but i think i may make the pups a little to short and thick to catch the runners we have down here.

i was thinking i should look for an athletic looking american bulldog or maybe a gamey Dogo if i can find one?

i am most likely going to wait one more heat anyway since she's still just a pup, she's not quite 1 1/2 but she's been chasing pigs since she was 6 months. 

I just got her a month ago because she drives my friend nuts, she hasn't learned what a caught hog is yet and wants to keep at it after you break her loose.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2011)

magnumman357 said:


> i was thinking i should look for an athletic looking american bulldog or maybe a gamey Dogo if i can find one?
> 
> 
> I just got her a month ago because she drives my friend nuts, she hasn't learned what a caught hog is yet and wants to keep at it after you break her loose.



tell them to get used to that...you a'int changin it

I saw a DogoxPit listed on doghuntingworld.com for $200 I think about 2 years old and started


----------



## bow-boy (Aug 17, 2011)

7 months next week with 3 hogs in he truck 
I have no clue whas wrong wth he camera. Those pics are 2 days apart and theres a month date difference


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 17, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> tell them to get used to that...you a'int changin it
> 
> I saw a DogoxPit listed on doghuntingworld.com for $200 I think about 2 years old and started



thats ok I wouldn't want to change it. I don't see anything wrong with a Hog dog wanting to keep going after a pig as long as it's still alive.  when we take her out the box she digs in with all 4's while on the leash to get out to where the pigs are. The other guys were like "look at that psycho" . I say you have to be nuts for complaining about a hog dog that wants so bad to get in hunting!

although it does get difficult trying to tie a hog she caught alone when she won't let go. 
She has been on around 50 - 60 hogs so far and caught maybe 10 alone but we always hunt with multiple dogs so she only catches them alone when they jump 2 or 3 at a time.


----------



## Kicking Bird (Aug 17, 2011)

She's a real fine looken Dawg MagnumMan, If It was my Dawg "And I WISH It was" She's Beautiful ! I'd be looken for a well bred BMC X Pit or a "Top Of The Line" BMC Stud from a Line that throw's some Big Pup's, It just all boil's down to finding the right Stud Dawg to add the Hunting Trait's your looking to add to your Female's Hunting Style, Good Luck In your search for the right Male,


----------



## hogrunner (Aug 17, 2011)

Bow boy, you sure that is a full blooded BMC?


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 17, 2011)

> She's a real fine looken Dawg MagnumMan,



Thanks i fell in love with her as a pup from the get go, she is all tail wags and licking, such a lovey dog...except when it comes to pigs!
I was actually thinking about the stud catahoula they have at Wilson's kennels, he's a gamey 120lb glass eyed catahoula!
I just don't know if he's to big to breed with her.



> Bow boy, you sure that is a full blooded BMC?



I was kinda wondering the same due to the black tinge on his coat. but who cares he's a good hunting pup!


----------



## bow-boy (Aug 17, 2011)

magnumman357 said:


> Thanks i fell in love with her as a pup from the get go, she is all tail wags and licking, such a lovey dog...except when it comes to pigs!
> I was actually thinking about the stud catahoula they have at Wilson's kennels, he's a gamey 120lb glass eyed catahoula!
> I just don't know if he's to big to breed with her.
> 
> ...



Im almost positive but could be wrong. His whole back had the dark tint to it but he shedded all except his chest.


----------



## rivercritter (Aug 18, 2011)

i wouldnt hav one of those fake pitbulls. My little female was all head she was 48lbs and could out run every dog we ever hunted her with. my wife let her out of the basement for just a min 2 get a rest from the pups and she got hit by a car in a matter of minutes. raised all of them by self there 4 weeks old now. i had some big americans before there just not built for these mtns the giv out 2 quick when u gota walk 2 miles up hill 2 one.


----------



## rivercritter (Aug 18, 2011)

the babys


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 18, 2011)

those are some cute pups, pure pit? or pit/cur?
I'm thinking i'm leaning more toward mixing with a dogo or a lean american or maybe even if i can find a big silent Plott. They need to be leggy but with some size and grit to stop these Nike wearin pigs. My pup can catch them but try stopping a 150+ pound hog thats moving like a freight train.
3 of them chased a big rank one that ran right by us with her on his tail for 2.8 miles one way the other night. I think he finally lost them in the water. it was over their heads.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 21, 2011)

Hog dogs


----------



## crackerc (Aug 22, 2011)

*Florida Curs*

I run nothing but Fla cur dogs. However I did recently get a cur/bulldog cross pup from a friend in TX for a lead in catchdog, trying to save some wear and tear on my curs.

11 head of dogs here, only one not 100% Fla cur though.


----------



## hue yang (Aug 22, 2011)

i have a bmc x catahoula gyp that looks alike to yours. lol


----------



## hue yang (Aug 22, 2011)

post above referin to magnumman357


----------



## caughthog1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I run 3 Catahoulas, 1 full blooded Parker pup and a 47lb Red Nose catchdog. Not the greatest pack in the world but they work for me. Before Cat's I had FL Curs or Cur/Bull crosses.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 22, 2011)

crackerc said:


> I run nothing but Fla cur dogs. However I did recently get a cur/bulldog cross pup from a friend in TX for a lead in catchdog, trying to save some wear and tear on my curs.
> 
> 11 head of dogs here, only one not 100% Fla cur though.



I think he was referring to people that actually hunt more then one month out of the year


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 23, 2011)

Florida Curdog said:


> I think he was referring to people that actually hunt more then one month out of the year



HAHA! yes people who hunt year round is good but all are welcome to chime in! 

Those are some good looking curs, I only want to go with something a little bigger to stop the rank boars that run like a train! I'm thinking i may need a 150lb greyhound /pitbull /English mastiff cross


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 23, 2011)

It don't take a big dog to stop & catch runners.


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 24, 2011)

magnumman i been following this post since u started it your in need of some help from a veteran hunter,u run up on a rank boar as u call it and your in for a train wreck u going to break those young dogs from hunting hogs u don't need a big dog to catch bad hogs bad hogs don't run they fight all a dog needs is heart and  its breed into them u young guys have no idea yet but just hang in there and just like your dogs u will find out if u have enough heart  to be a hog hunter the smell of boars breath and dog blood will tell. my 2 cents from over 30yrs. of this.


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 24, 2011)

PURVIS said:


> magnumman i been following this post since u started it your in need of some help from a veteran hunter,u run up on a rank boar as u call it and your in for a train wreck u going to break those young dogs from hunting hogs u don't need a big dog to catch bad hogs bad hogs don't run they fight all a dog needs is heart and  its breed into them u young guys have no idea yet but just hang in there and just like your dogs u will find out if u have enough heart  to be a hog hunter the smell of boars breath and dog blood will tell. my 2 cents from over 30yrs. of this.



I understand what you're saying, i honestly am not a really seasoned hog dogger but we hunt hard and so do our dogs. Lexi is actually my first personal hog dog i've owned but have hunted with others. Her and her parents who we ussually hunt with have the heart and drive to do what it takes to find and catch pigs. I know the big nasty hogs turn and fight and those are the ones our dogs do best on. The problem we have is putting the breaks on a 200 lb hog who just keeps running. Maybe i need to hunt her with some other dogs that have learned to stop big runners so she can see how it's done. Right now she will try and catch them like normal but it's like trying to stop a tractor trailer by tieing it to a hyandai. I don't claim to know everything and will gladly accept any hints from anyone willing to give them.


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 24, 2011)

i understand these runners we run them every week we run rough curs together,  you ether have to have enough dog power to keep them stopped and it does sometimes get a dog cut down or worse  or u  have a dog with enough nose and drive to run them till they stop and yes all hogs stop.we have 2 dogs like this and we hunt them buy them self's u have to know were your hunting it may be miles and hours till they bay and they can't read no trespassing signs so if you can't follow this type u don't need one there not hounds when they bark its in there face.read my past post on how to stop the runners these guys all have there own ways to stop one then read right to retrieve it goes along with this one.


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 24, 2011)

Purvis, No disrespect but it seems like just a few months ago you didn't have any idea how to stop runners either?
 I don't mind criticism and i especially like advice but don't get on someone acting like you're the authority on something when you don't know any better about the same issue. We run silent running catch dogs who can stop many if the dogs happen to be all together at once. but they tend to run their owne circles when trying to find the hogs and when they get on one many times the others don't know until one gets it's teeth in it. Or one will let out 1 or 2 barks calling for help. Bay dogs will not work where we hunt. They ran one 2.8 miles the other night and ended up loosing it i assume in the water as where they seem to lost them on GPS is a river. Hence why i want something a little stockier yet leggy to hold them long enough for the pack to get there.

Oh BTW we walk in hunt because ATV's or trucks aren't allowed and cover 5-10 miles a night on foot so it's not like letting the dogs wind off the truck when they are full rested.
And i'm not a youngin...i'm 40 been hunting 28 years.


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 24, 2011)

didn't mean to step on no toes just some of your statements leads one to believe you may be new at this.i'm sorry i thought it was a open form were anyone could put there 2 cents in i learn something from almost every post,i learned why most the hunters on here stayed away from this one.sounds like u got it covered,good luck post us some photos of them rank boars u fellows been catching.


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 24, 2011)

It is an open forum and i respect everyone's advice honestly. I really started this post to see what others are running for dogs but am happy to get any advice i can get. I wasn't trying to be nasty but your first post came off like i was a silly kid and i need someone like yourself to take me under their wing to teach me, then your owne post tells me you have the same issue.
I would love to hunt with any experienced hunter with some good dogs to learn what i can. I love the sound of the silence of the night woods just broken by the scream of a caught hog. Now thats adrenaline!
If I come of as being a know it all or anything please don't take it that way, i just state what i know and hope someone who knows more (which is most everyone) fills in the gaps.
Thanks for adding to the conversation!


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 24, 2011)

glad to shake hands!see if you can see in this photo what stopped this runner.everyone gets outrun but it is nice to catch one.my post how to stop the runners made me think it was not just me.


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ha nice fatty!..i'm sure he didn't like getting his nuts bit. I'm not sure thats somethign you can teach a dog though...I'm not going to be her rolemodel! Like i said maybe she needs to run with some dogs that know to do that or chomp at their hamstrings to get them to stopso she will see what they do. Unfortunately none of the guys i hunt with are having any better luck.


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 24, 2011)

if its in her she will do it on her own.the way u said she is bout a hog it will happen,just keep hunting her.be glad if she hunts by herself i like a independent dog if shes in a pack your never know what shes doing.she can learn to handle a hog alone no mater how big it is she will learn her limitations u don't want a me to dog.u all post some photos of your hunts and tell the story of how it went.good luck,purvis


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 27, 2011)

PURVIS said:


> if its in her she will do it on her own.the way u said she is bout a hog it will happen,just keep hunting her.be glad if she hunts by herself i like a independent dog if shes in a pack your never know what shes doing.she can learn to handle a hog alone no mater how big it is she will learn her limitations u don't want a me to dog.u all post some photos of your hunts and tell the story of how it went.good luck,purvis



Exactly . Hunt her by herself & find out what she's made of.
Like these guys that run 8 to 10 dogs on the ground & say how good so & so is. How do they know how good they are ?? You get to a hog & there's 10 dogs tearing it apart. I can take any of my dogs & hunt them solo & put hogs in the truck. The best way to figure it out is solo. Then there's no doubt about it.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 28, 2011)

then again... some of the guys that have 8 or 10 dogs on the ground can take any one of them and do that too


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 28, 2011)

good point Jester and curdog alike.

I know she can find and catch her own hog since she's done it plenty of times. She tends to hunt on her own and will let out to sharp chops most times just before latching on. In many cases when we get there it's 3-5 of them already on the hog but more than once all the other dogs have caught one and she has caught another at the same time alone.
it Just puts a skip in your heatbeat and like a shot of adrenalin when you hear those 2 very distinct chops from her knowing there is going to be the sound of a screaming pig right after!


----------



## magnumman357 (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh btw she's still just a pup, she's been in the woods since 6 months catching pigs but she's only just over a year old so she's still got lots of learning to do, and so do I !


----------

